# Kitchen faucet sprayer snapped.



## chaoz (Apr 30, 2011)

That's what the faucet looks like; it's a Price Pfister. Basically the spray snapped and a part of it is stuck in part 14d. I want to replace 14d, but I'm not sure how (can't get it out) or where to get he part. Do I use cut the end of the hose


----------



## Redwood (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't...

If you do you will be buying a complete new hose...

Remove the broken part out of the connector and replace the spray head...


----------



## PfisterFaucets (May 4, 2011)

Hello Chaoz,

We're sorry to hear about the problem youre experiencing with our kitchen faucet. We want to address this issue quickly, but our Consumer Service Team needs some additional information to proceed.  

Please provide: 

   * The model number of the product. If you do not know this, please follow these directions: Pfister - Pfister 
   * Any other specifics on the issue youre experiencing
   * A method to contact you (ex. email, phone, etc.) 
   * Best time for contact (ex. mornings, evenings, etc.)

Please send this information to us at [email protected].

We apologize for your inconvenience and look forward to resolving this matter as soon as possible.   

Sincerely,

The Pfister Team

Pfister is a part of the Stanley Black & Decker Hardware and Home Improvement (BDHHI) Group.


----------



## nealtw (May 18, 2011)

Pfister Team

Nice to see people care.!!


----------



## Redwood (May 18, 2011)

Price Pfister has been getting active on forums with problems on their products.
It is nice to see!


----------

